# Gerbil breeders in Scotland?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hello. As my two gerbils are slowly reaching an old age, I am beginning to think about the future. When one of them passes away, I'd love to get 2 gerbil baby girls to give the remaining one company and to then continue owning gerbils. I've tried to find gerbil breeders in Scotland, but there doesn't seem to be any. I was wondering if anyone knows about breeders in Scotland that maybe just don't have a webpage or something?


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know any gerbil breeders in Scotland but there is a gerbil rescue in Dundee and they often have pups that need rehoming. This is the facebook group www.facebook.com/groups/309028429210129/

Nicki who runs the group may also be able to recommend some breeders in Scotland.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Fluffydd said:


> I don't know any gerbil breeders in Scotland but there is a gerbil rescue in Dundee and they often have pups that need rehoming. This is the facebook group www.facebook.com/groups/309028429210129/
> 
> Nicki who runs the group may also be able to recommend some breeders in Scotland.


Thank you!


----------

